# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Edger which would you choose and why?

## David_Garza

Prices being equal which In Office Edger would you choose:

Refurbished Santinelli LEX100 w/Drill attachment & digital blocker 6 month warranty from reputable out of state service company

Brand new Coburn HPE410 w/ digital blocker 5 year warranty in state service

Note youtube video is not the seller but similar model for comparison purposes of this post

----------


## rbaker

Everyone on OptiBoard has an opinion. I personally like the AO Tri-Matic. 

However, this is a query best made to the optician/technician who is going to be working with your choice every day. Unless you have a Mr. Big Shot business you might consider a good used machine from a reputable reseller. I'm sure that there must be someone out there that willing to drop-off a machine for you to try out.

----------


## lensmanmd

> Prices being equal which In Office Edger would you choose:
> 
> Refurbished Santinelli LEX100 w/Drill attachment & digital blocker 6 month warranty from reputable out of state service company
> 
> Brand new Coburn HPE410 w/ digital blocker 5 year warranty in state service
> 
> Note youtube video is not the seller but similar model for comparison purposes of this post


There are a multitude of opinions here on Optiboard.  The only thing that matters most is the cost to benefit ratio, based on what you finish in house.  If most of what you do is bread and butter, go without the bells and whistles.  If you do custom bevels, eg step, wrap, frame form, Chemistie, etc, then you may want to consider a higher level edger.  But you will need to take a look at your base needs before you jump on the bells and whistles edger.  Along with the niceties, comes hefty consumables costs, no to mention additional calibration headaches.  

Another item to consider is used/refurbished equipment.  They may not have the extended warranties available on new edgers, but the cost ratio is pretty compelling.

----------


## David_Garza

> Another item to consider is used/refurbished equipment.  They may not have the extended warranties available on new edgers, but the cost ratio is pretty compelling.


So that's where I am at, do I want a Refurbed model with additional bells and whistle from a reputable company or a brand new 'basic' in house edger that I am less familiar with.

----------


## lensmanmd

How often are you going to drill?  Will you process wraps?  Do you need custom beveling functions?  What is your current in-house work vs what you outsource due to limitations?  You may only need a refurb base edger based on your mix.

----------


## optical24/7

Hi Dr. David;

 Man, tough choice! I’m strictly Santinelli guy. Tried/had a lot of different edgers. In today’s market, the best. What makes the S deal is the Ice1000 blocker/tracer. Best blocker ever made for in office finishing..Bar none! (IMHO). A 10 year old could crank out lenses with 10 minutes training...Seriously...(my grandson will attest.)

 It traces, has an auto lensometer, aligns block to axis and OC placement, +/- toggle button, shows cutout. With a memory card you can store 1,000’s of frame patterns/individuals POF’s... (it does more..) 

I have a Lex1000 at one of my offices, accurate, a workhorse. Did have to replace the driveshaft after 8 years...That’s the thing with Santinelli’s, VERY expensive to repair. They have such a good product. But their downside is the relatively short warranty out the box new...

Right out the box 5 year warranty is something that could tip the scale though. You want a 5 year plan on a new Santi? ....

It costs about the price of an Elvis style Hawaiian vacation for 2 with the helicopter ride and luau with a whole roasted pig and 12 dancing hula girls and 5 fire twirlers on a private beach with your own private bungalow stocked with Don Perion with a hammock stretched between two fruiting coconut trees where you gaze at the natives roasting the huge Swordfish you caught off the coast of Maui earlier that day when you went deep sea fishing with Kate Upton your captain......




.....Within a hundred bucks or so............

----------

